# iPhone: Pre-order or internet orders



## Glenn (Sep 6, 2012)

Has anyone done this? I'm due for an upgrade and the new phone will be out soon. Did you order it from Apple or your carrier's website? Was it fairly easy to get online once you had the phone delivered? 

Thinking of going this route vs. the masses at the stores.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2012)

I preordered my last one. Came to my house the day of release. You do need to order pretty quickly once the pre-order is available because shipping time will get pushed back as inventory shrinks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh and I did it right from Apple. Don't go through the carrier at all if you don't have to!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2012)

I upgrade my cell phone in Verizon store same price as online and they waived upgrade pricing and put my contacts in New phone.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 17, 2012)

Pre ordered on Friday via apple.com. ETA is October 5th. Maybe it'll come early...but I didn't get one of those "Good news!" e-mails from Apple. I guess all the stock they had to ship out on the 21st sold out in about an hour. Good thing I didn't get up early! I'm just glad I won't have to go to a store. I saw on the news people are already lining up.


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2012)

I just found out my work is allowing us to swap out our blackberries for iPhones. They will give you an iPhone 4 for free; but you can pay the (contract) cost for an iPhone 4s or 5 and they let you keep it.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> I just found out my work is allowing us to swap out our blackberries for iPhones. They will give you an iPhone 4 for free; but you can pay the (contract) cost for an iPhone 4s or 5 and they let you keep it.



Probably because the carriers are giving the 4 away for free now. 4s starts at $149 now.

They're not going to wait for the new Blackberries to come out(or BB to go under which ever comes first)?


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2012)

Work is letting us upgrade to the iPhone 5 for a small cost..
i want one...  Mainly for the speed...


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2012)

My 4s is under contract for another year but I'm psyched for iOS 6.


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2012)

Edd said:


> My 4s is under contract for another year but I'm psyched for iOS 6.



Thats what I'm really psyched for...  With every new OS the line starts to blur between my MACs, iPhone and iPad..
Pretty cool..


----------



## Skimaine (Sep 17, 2012)

Order an iPhone 5 on Sunday at Verizon.  Deliver date of Oct 5.  My not-so-smart phone is on its last legs.  Really looking forward to a big leap forward in technology.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2012)

Skimaine said:


> Really looking forward to a big leap forward in technology.



So, why did you get an iPhone?

/oh, no he didn't!
//oh, yes he did!


----------



## Edd (Sep 18, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> So, why did you get an iPhone?
> 
> /oh, no he didn't!
> //oh, yes he did!



I read several tech sites daily and the arguments in the comments section are tiresome but it's worth it if something makes me laugh.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 18, 2012)

I just got an iPhone 4s a couple of months ago.   I think I'll wait a while until the accessory ecosystem catches up.  I have a case with an integral 2400 mA battery that would be hard to live without.   Docks haven't come out with the new connector.   I'd love to have LTE but I can limp with legacy CDMA data (I'm Verizon) for a while since I usually have pretty good WiFi most places.


----------



## MadPadraic (Sep 18, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> So, why did you get an iPhone?
> 
> /oh, no he didn't!
> //oh, yes he did!



Bingo, but the new iphone does look like it catching up to the galaxy *s2.*


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2012)

Edd said:


> I read several tech sites daily and the arguments in the comments section are tiresome but it's worth it if something makes me laugh.



Same, I get all my feeds in Google Reader and then for the real interesting ones go to read the comments. I'm such a nerd haha


----------



## Glenn (Sep 19, 2012)

The Fan Boy arguments on the tech blogs (in the comment sections) are pretty funny. 

Bottom line, get the phone/OS that's to your liking. You can argue specs all day, but it just comes down to what works best for you. It's kinda Chevy vs Ford at this point.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2012)

Glenn said:


> The Fan Boy arguments on the tech blogs (in the comment sections) are pretty funny.
> 
> Bottom line, get the phone/OS that's to your liking. You can argue specs all day, but it just comes down to what works best for you. It's kinda Chevy vs Ford at this point.



I just take whatever our IT department is handing out and the company will pay for.

/Ford sucks. No, wait, GM sucks. Dangit, I'm confused.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2012)

Does I phone covers and for IPhone 4, work on I phone5?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 19, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Does I phone covers and for IPhone 4, work on I phone5?



No, new phone has a bigger screen and is thinner.


----------



## Edd (Sep 19, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Does I phone covers and for IPhone 4, work on I phone5?



No, the 5 is bigger than the 4/4s so the cases won't fit.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No, new phone has a bigger screen and is thinner.





Thanks my job just got bunch of cases for 4 , hopefully they sell but our price I don't know.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone camped out in front of the store yet?


----------



## dmc (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm all upgraded to IOS6 on my iPhone 4.
I like whatI see so far...

http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/20-ios-6-tips-tricks-and-secrets-1098699


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 20, 2012)

dmc said:


> I'm all upgraded to IOS6 on my iPhone 4.
> I like whatI see so far...
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/20-ios-6-tips-tricks-and-secrets-1098699



Lots of neat new stuff!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 20, 2012)

And what do you think of the maps, seems like that is what everyone is bad mouthing.


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 20, 2012)

Probably think I'm crazy, but keep the Blackberry!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2012)

> Probably think I'm crazy, but keep the Blackberry!




Why?


----------



## Edd (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm going to hold off downloading for a bit. I want to see how the bugs play out.


----------



## dmc (Sep 21, 2012)

So far I'm digging IOS6...   Not sure what the issue is with the maps...  Seems to work fine...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 21, 2012)

My "5" is being held at a fedex store in Portland. (since I can't be home to sign for it)  Looking forward to picking it up tonight.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 21, 2012)

I have no problem with someone liking a Blackberry or Android better but if you are an Apple user and have an Apple computer/laptop or AppleTV, an iPhone just makes sense. When everything integrates so easy and seamless where I keep all my bookmarks and e-mail syncing, why wouldn't I want an iPhone. Yes, I ordered mine last Friday and should have it today. I am on a regular 2 year cycle, Tricia is on the "S" two year cycle.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2012)

Durability is really good:


----------



## Glenn (Sep 24, 2012)

I ordered ours minutes apart...they shipped a day apart. They're both in the lower 48 now...no ETA on UPS....but the Apple e-mail said Thrursday and Friday. We shall see. 

A co-worker had the 5 delivered to the office Friday. I took a look at it. She had a 4 or 4s. The thing is light! When you hold the 4/4s and the 5, you can really feel the difference. The new screen size great; it's bigger...but not phablet bigger. It's pretty zippy too.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 26, 2012)

Got them both yesterday...despite shipping a day apart. Sweet phone! I like it a lot so far. I don't see what all the hubbub is over maps...works fine for me and even did some turn by turn yesterday. It's light! Really light. Screen size is really nice too. It moves along well between apps and on the web. I'm on the sorta, but not really 4G at work and get about 4.5megs down...1.25megs up. So that's pretty solid. Can't wait to see what it'll do on LTE. I'm sure that's a data burner. Phone calls very clear and I actually used the surf n' talk.


----------

